

New York City Man Who Fishes Valuables out of Sidewalk Drains - gregcohn
http://laughingsquid.com/eliel-santos-new-york-city-man-who-fishes-valuables-out-of-sidewalk-drains/

======
DrStalker
Here's a similar story from 2011 about someone digging up the mud and junk
from New York streets and panning for flecks of gold and gems:

[http://jalopnik.com/5813630/man-mines-diamonds-from-new-
york...](http://jalopnik.com/5813630/man-mines-diamonds-from-new-york-city-
sidewalks)

